# Cummins' Jamestown plant begins production of QSX15 engine for John Deere



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cummins Inc. announces the start of production of the QSX15 for John Deere 9R/9RT Series Tractors at its Jamestown Engine Plant (JEP) in Jamestown, NY. The QSX15 meeting U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) Tier 4 Final........

http://www.oemoffhighway.com/press_release/12042828/cummins-jamestown-plant-begins-production-of-qsx15-engine-for-john-deere


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

During this long winter I wish I was still working there. Here is a picture of one on the assembly line.


----------

